# what is the most sheet u put up in a 8 hour day



## cody k

We had a four man crew and we hung 128 in a day now that
was on a celing and some walls i just want to no 
how many u guyz would do in a 8 hour day


----------



## [email protected]

My old partner and I did over 100 9' stand-up in a five hour stretch once on gravy office job. Was much younger.....


----------



## cody k

not bad not bad but they are stand up they are easy lol we all no that we get those kind of jobs and we happy if its big but not happy it is for like 40 sheets lol


----------



## rckslash2010

A 4 man crew that worked together for a while should be able to put up 180 sheet a day, not every day, but they should be hitting that number once and a while. When I was younger we put up 185 in one day, all lids, double layer. Oh ya, there were 3 of us.


----------



## carpentaper

macho macho man. i want to be a macho man.


----------



## Whitey97

cody k said:


> We had a four man crew and we hung 128 in a day now that
> was on a celing and some walls i just want to no
> how many u guyz would do in a 8 hour day


Last time I looked there was no z in guys. It's spelt ceiling, you could even use the word lid. you is spelt as such, not u, as well as know not no. I'm just going to shake my head..... :bangin:


----------



## cody k

****** your crazy your always on me for my spelling dude give it up


----------



## eastex1963

This is funny. I'm picturing a bunch of guys chest bumping and giving high 5's to each other. LOL. Or, are they just going up to each other sniffing butts? Too funny! Oh yeah, btw, I'm a smartass.


----------



## carpentaper

Whitey97 said:


> Last time I looked there was no z in guys. It's spelt ceiling, you could even use the word lid. you is spelt as such, not u, as well as know not no. I'm just going to shake my head..... :bangin:


OMG you poopoohead. spelt is what they make hippie bread from. it's "spelled" ............ i think.


----------



## silverstilts

ceilings go super fast . a crew of 4 should be hanging way more than that sounds like they were screwing off to much , I hope you were paying them by the foot.


----------



## silverstilts

that by the way is only 32 sheets per man , not impressed , i haven't hung for years and beyond my prime as far as bull-work but still can do that by myself and go home early and i only weigh 160 lbs. dripping wet not to mention a little on the short side..


----------



## hwndrywlr

cody k said:


> We had a four man crew and we hung 128 in a day now that
> was on a celing and some walls i just want to no
> how many u guyz would do in a 8 hour day


My most was 112 10' boards all stand ups,gravy job screwed off in 6 1/2 hours


----------



## rebel20

back in 77 my brother and I hung 100 in 6 hours and spent the rest of the at the beach. was in Killeen, Texas. Now I live in Germany and let my crew do the work.


----------



## rebel20

And that was at 4cents a square foot


----------



## Stormy_Ny

And you had to walk to the job first , through a foot of snow on your stilts !


----------



## Whitey97

carpentaper said:


> OMG you poopoohead. spelt is what they make hippie bread from. it's "spelled" ............ i think.


 
Damn.... you're right! my bad


----------



## joepro0000

142 sheets - 2 man crew = 12 stand ups


----------



## glennveary

I get paid by the hour up here in canada and can do a max of 6 per day. That is gravy.

Kiddin' 

I am curious on how much anybody charges for hanging rock? Mud and tape? do the prices reflect the inclusion of material or not?? Just wondering how these jobs are quoted in the USA.

Glenn


----------



## Whitey97

grrr........


----------



## [email protected]

glennveary said:


> I get paid by the hour up here in canada and can do a max of 6 per day. That is gravy.
> 
> Kiddin'
> 
> I am curious on how much anybody charges for hanging rock? Mud and tape? do the prices reflect the inclusion of material or not?? Just wondering how these jobs are quoted in the USA.
> 
> Glenn


You ask how much guys charge but put up a post that you do 6 a day? Kidding? Then charge lebbenty-lebben cents per foot. Oh yeah, put yer location in yer profile.


----------



## rockdaddy

there was a time many many moons ago that I was working union and we were doing strait eight apartments. All eight foot stand ups. We had a fifty sheet a day quota or they had your money. Anything over fifty was $5 a board cash in the envelope at the end of the week. I had four months of 120 sheets a day six days a week.


----------



## rockdaddy

I have a eight man gang that will do 300 sheets with corner bead in 9 hours. 10 if they scrap it.


----------



## rockdaddy

A good, man on a residential job on wood should be doing 40-45 a day per man. Commercial standups on metal no topping out, screwed off should be doing 50-75 per day on strait runs and loading his cart.


----------



## [email protected]

rockdaddy said:


> there was a time many many moons ago that I was working union and we were doing strait eight apartments. All eight foot stand ups. We had a fifty sheet a day quota or they had your money. Anything over fifty was $5 a board cash in the envelope at the end of the week. I had four months of 120 sheets a day six days a week.


Here the union has a 30 sheet MAXIMUM per day.


----------



## Whitey97

rockdaddy said:


> I have a eight man gang that will do 300 sheets with corner bead in 9 hours. 10 if they scrap it.


yeah, but do they speak any english?


----------



## hynesdrywall

13000 square feet, 9 hours 6 men. Residential 8 foot.


----------



## hynesdrywall

whoa, this is an old post. opps.


----------



## eastex1963

I think I posted here before but, ya know......Who really cares? If you're hangin' rock, then you're makin' money......workin'. So really, who cares..........??


----------



## alltex

i taped one a few years ago ,don,t know how many gyz hung it but it was 230 sheets .they hung and scraped in uno days and they did bueno work.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

My very best day was 1500 sheets in an hour,

but I was just walking throught the supply house looking at em. Found out that was all i could look at in one day


----------



## DSJOHN

Myself and one helper installed 184 stand up overlays in a Holiday Inn ;I finished them myself[got 18 a brd h&t ] One day hang, taped and coated in 2 wish I could do that every week!!Gc said no sand wallpaper,works for me. JOHN


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT

yea babay

YANKEES SUCK


----------



## tricounty dwall

the most in a hour hour day was me and 2 guys and we hung a 158 brd house.. it was gravy 8 ft... u dont see that much anymore


----------



## ubcboardguy

i am a second year apprentice in the union here in pittsburgh I am hanging 30 to 4o sheets a day myself screwed off all stand ups clean boxes and on metal. that is 5/8 usually 10 footers. I hope to get faster to where I am banging out 50 a day on a regular basis. My personal record is 48 on a long hallway, when hanging lead or abuse board my numbers are cut down alot. the most i have seen done is 68 sheets by one guy not very cut up, but he was fast with a screw gun. Most companies want 40 a day from journeyman depending on what you are hanging.


----------



## SlimPickins

I'm more interested in the _least _amount of sheets put up in one day.

You know, those days where it's a big push to hang 7 eight foot sheets :laughing: You know the jobs, the ones that clock in at $3.58/sq. ft.........to hang:lol:


----------



## moore

I will hang 25 boards tomorrow ...1 man ...in ? hours ..on 7 hours sleep!...................Good night!:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

FOR THOSE ABOUT said:


> yea babay
> 
> YANKEES SUCK


I could say a lot of people would agree with your statement, But this little Canuck would never stir the pot:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

FOR THOSE ABOUT said:


> yea babay
> 
> YANKEES SUCK


 
Evedenditly they do,,,,,,

I'm bi-racial (my mom was a yankee)

Dad's 89 and he's still smiling!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ubcguy89

You cant put a number on what a guy should be doing in a day. On average I would say I put up about 40 a day, some days I do less, some days I get more. If the job is real cut up how can you expect 60 sheets a day from a guy? my record alone is 87 sheets it was a long hall with only a few doors and outlets. and the jambs were knockdowns. I was humping all day to get that number. If I had welded jambs, and I had to back cut the board I would have never hit that number


----------



## gordie

All these stand ups wow.:thumbup:
on houses and condos 1000 sq per day should keep you from getting axed 2000 per day your a hero:thumbsup: and 2500 per day you can just p#ss off .
haha just kiddin some guys were just born boarding and can move alot of board.That being said me and my bro do a condo 3750 Ft in one long day and would welcome a race against any crew.


----------



## Mudshark

gordie said:


> All these stand ups wow.:thumbup:
> on houses and condos 1000 sq per day should keep you from getting axed 2000 per day your a hero:thumbsup: and 2500 per day you can just p#ss off .
> haha just kiddin some guys were just born boarding and can move alot of board.That being said me and my bro do a condo 3750 Ft in one long day and would welcome a race against any crew.


Good to hear a canuck talking in square feet instead of that number of board thing! Your numbers sound about right gordie. Back in my boarding days the 1500 number was used on estimating how many man days on a job. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

gordie said:


> All these stand ups wow.:thumbup:
> on houses and condos 1000 sq per day should keep you from getting axed 2000 per day your a hero:thumbsup: and 2500 per day you can just p#ss off .
> haha just kiddin some guys were just born boarding and can move alot of board.That being said me and my bro do a condo 3750 Ft in one long day and would welcome a race against any crew.


 

78 BOARDS is a long day for 2 guys .

Any 2 man crew should easily hang 2000 ft in 8 hrs. [depending on job].

I have seen a 2 man crew cut up 2000 ft of rock by lunchtime.:yes:
Then said they ran short and needed more board  I never used em again!!!

I team up with a d/c friend of mine sometimes on hanging [my jobs]
I'm the cutter...We can average 2000 ft or better in an 8 hour day.. My buddy always says ...Moore starts off slow , but once he finds that groove He's 3 sheets ahead all day ,,,Just don't hand him the roto zip!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gordie said:


> All these stand ups wow.
> on houses and condos 1000 sq per day should keep you from getting axed 2000 per day your a hero and 2500 per day you can just p#ss off .
> haha just kiddin some guys were just born boarding and can move alot of board.That being said me and my bro do a condo 3750 Ft in one long day and would welcome a race against any crew.


Your numbers sound about right, all depends on what your doing.

Back in the day, when I was young, we were smoking off 5000 sq a day on attached town houses/row housing with 3 guys (one guy was a grunt). But it was more like doing factory work after doing a few hundred of them over and over, there was no thinking when doing them. We were making 10 cents a square foot, the router was a new invention, we were making a killing and living like kings.:thumbup:. The units were simple, no closet headers, the basement walls were laminated with mud with the drywall installed with 3/4" nails (what were we doing back then:blink, worst part was the 7'6" high ceilings up stairs, that's it. Two guys would hit the big, one guy would follow and piece in and screw off. And to be honest, looking back, I don't think I would of wanted to tape behind us,,,,,, we sorta sucked:whistling2:.....

Where we made our biggest killing once was on a commercial job. I forget the #'s we put up, but it was hallways with wood framed walls, with resilient bar laid down horizontally , with 8 ft 5/8" F/c drywall, we smoked off a few wings. We had money symbols dancing in our heads, planning what to spend it on, till the DWC said we half to top it out. We were like topping it off, WTF is that:blink:, since I was only 20 and my partners in crime were both 18..... but still, we made good money though.

Guess what this old buck is trying to say is, in commercial work, you can get those golden lucky moments where you can smoke a lot of square off, but their rare to find these days. Houses now a days are way more worse to do, back in the day, a simple inside 45 degree angle was considered a sin to have (no no-coat back then). So a 2 man crew hitting around 4,000 sq a day, doing mint work, is really good.

Then in my little pic below, it's what I call your typical 1960's house. I think if some of the young bucks were doing these type houses today, they would be smashing records. So never listen to the old bucks when they get bragging about how much rock they put up back in the day, things were simple in design back then.


----------



## Mudshark

If you leave the drywall business 2buck maybe you could be an author. Seems you like to write a book. :whistling2:

Or maybe a politician as you are sort of windy.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> If you leave the drywall business 2buck maybe you could be an author. Seems you like to write a book. :whistling2:
> 
> Or maybe a politician as you are sort of windy.


Politician








Then I would build that keystone pipeline to where your boat is, and sell to the Chinese


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> Your numbers sound about right, all depends on what your doing.
> 
> Back in the day, when I was young, we were smoking off 5000 sq a day on attached town houses/row housing with 3 guys (one guy was a grunt). But it was more like doing factory work after doing a few hundred of them over and over, there was no thinking when doing them. We were making 10 cents a square foot, the router was a new invention, we were making a killing and living like kings.. The units were simple, no closet headers, the basement walls were laminated with mud with the drywall installed with 3/4" nails (what were we doing back then:blink, worst part was the 7'6" high ceilings up stairs, that's it. Two guys would hit the big, one guy would follow and piece in and screw off. And to be honest, looking back, I don't think I would of wanted to tape behind us,,,,,, we sorta sucked:whistling2:.....
> 
> Where we made our biggest killing once was on a commercial job. I forget the #'s we put up, but it was hallways with wood framed walls, with resilient bar laid down horizontally , with 8 ft 5/8" F/c drywall, we smoked off a few wings. We had money symbols dancing in our heads, planning what to spend it on, till the DWC said we half to top it out. We were like topping it off, WTF is that:blink:, since I was only 20 and my partners in crime were both 18..... but still, we made good money though.
> 
> Guess what this old buck is trying to say is, in commercial work, you can get those golden lucky moments where you can smoke a lot of square off, but their rare to find these days. Houses now a days are way more worse to do, back in the day, a simple inside 45 degree angle was considered a sin to have (no no-coat back then). So a 2 man crew hitting around 4,000 sq a day, doing mint work, is really good.
> 
> Then in my little pic below, it's what I call your typical 1960's house. I think if some of the young bucks were doing these type houses today, they would be smashing records. So never listen to the old bucks when they get bragging about how much rock they put up back in the day, things were simple in design back then.


For a while, 10 years ago, we were banging out houses like that for a couple of years. The only thing that made them a bit slower was all the window and closet wraps. A house similar to that was where I got my personal record of 56 sheets in one day (longish day), but that includes hanging all the lids with a board lift (including a 12 sheet clip), all the piecing-in done, all screwed off, and a good portion of the wall sheets were splits (60" here, 84" there, etc....) Whether it's impressive or not, I was pretty impressed with myself:laughing:


----------



## gordie

Thats kind of what i was getting at hallways and big walls are great.

But completing everything vaults stairwell up and down,two bulk heads,return windows and closets, and now were hanging angle and res bar to deal with twisting and lifting of the framing.

count all that and check your daily footage.:thumbup: thats how i look at it anyway.

And i think your right two buck if we could board some of the stuff that was built in the 80's with our cordless guns and roughters we could put up some good #'s. it seems like they put stupid little walls everywhere when they didn't back then.


----------



## moore

What's that? A 24x40 split foyer with no can lights or 45s ? No vaults? :furious: I wouldn't even need a tape measure !!


----------



## Mudshark

How much extra you getting for the resbar gordie. I am fairly good at it (if I do say so myself) and the DW contractor I worked for, for a few years would have me do all the resbar in the units on some of the big jobs. Boarders were pissed cause that was their gravy money.


----------



## Deezal

Boarding out a bed bath and beyond today, nice big double layer demising walls 22ft high. Will report back after the dust settles


----------



## gordie

Mudshark said:


> How much extra you getting for the resbar gordie. I am fairly good at it (if I do say so myself) and the DW contractor I worked for, for a few years would have me do all the resbar in the units on some of the big jobs. Boarders were pissed cause that was their gravy money.



17 cents per foot so about "2 buck" a bar not bad hu. Actually the res bar has been a total hassle lately the dude who did the fire board screwed us. Kind of hard to explain but im not able to just run it though,, i have to chop it up in smaller lengths keeping them in line total bull crap but after that it's smooth sailing. :thumbup:


----------



## gordie

Deezal said:


> Boarding out a bed bath and beyond today, nice big double layer demising walls 22ft high. Will report back after the dust settles



just did a couple 25' high 70' long ones last month double layer top row had alot of crap but it was a nice job none the less.:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark

gordie said:


> 17 cents per foot so about "2 buck" a bar not bad hu. Actually the res bar has been a total hassle lately the dude who did the fire board screwed us. Kind of hard to explain but im not able to just run it though,, i have to chop it up in smaller lengths keeping them in line total bull crap but after that it's smooth sailing. :thumbup:


Yeah 17c - not bad. I am 6'6" so can do the 8 foot ceilings standing on the floor. On the smaller condos I would bang out 5 or 6 units then go home early. I made pretty fair coin but don't come in the room when I am working ( I worked resbar alone). No stops, no talking. 10 minute lunch break.


----------



## gordie

Mudshark said:


> Yeah 17c - not bad. I am 6'6" so can do the 8 foot ceilings standing on the floor. On the smaller condos I would bang out 5 or 6 units then go home early. I made pretty fair coin but don't come in the room when I am working ( I worked resbar alone). No stops, no talking. 10 minute lunch break.



I'm 6'6" myself and usually don't have issue with res bar but there are ducts running through the joists and they had to be fire rated.

the guy who did it has never seen a staight edge let alone a laser and did not set his height good its down an inch or so all the way across every room so i have to bar up to it than passed it all small pieces none over 80" and plenty under 24" totally stupid so on this job the "2 buck" a bar isn't enough bud the condos are pretty good once i get my first layer up.


----------



## Deezal

Sounds like you are doing a Seymour pacific building.


----------



## gordie

Deezal said:


> Sounds like you are doing a Seymour pacific building.



you know i should take a look at who's building it. Will do tomorrow.

on that note had a bull sh#t day because the forman ,superviser,and quality control guy came through my unit trying to decide how to aproch these chase's and my two layer lid. 

In the end they agreed what i had done running my first layer into the chase then running my second layer across was enough ,what a crap day 

so i guess today i got about 300 sq ft tops that is what i mean the big days where you slap up stand ups are nice but by far the hard days are the ones that you get fu#k all done.


----------



## gordie

Actually Mudshark you might know the guy im working for he come from your neck of the woods i meet him tomorrow his name is Valter ring a bell I'll find out tomorrow what his company name is. :jester:


----------



## Rusty

I usually get about 100 6 meter sheets up in an 8 hour day,
That's a crew of 4 guys, not pushing too hard. And it's ceilings and walls with back blocking for the big ceilings.


----------



## alltex

sounds like you guys need to go to a Res Bar and tip a few!


----------



## gazman

Rusty said:


> I usually get about 100 6 meter sheets up in an 8 hour day,
> That's a crew of 4 guys, not pushing too hard. And it's ceilings and walls with back blocking for the big ceilings.


That sounds about right, two of us do 50 in a day. That equals 360m2


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> That sounds about right, two of us do 50 in a day. That equals 360m2


 50.. 20 ft boards?


----------



## keke

moore said:


> 50.. 20 ft boards?


that is gravy job and not for all walls and ceilings you use 6m sheets as gazman said at the end af day you only hanged 360m2


----------



## gordie

keke said:


> that is gravy job and not for all walls and ceilings you use 6m sheets as gazman said at the end af day you only hanged 360m2


Was hoping you would way in Keke, seen your vid putting in those 20'ers .We do 14's two guys that's as close as we get to what your doin. Your lids must turn out nice. Must be hard to get those buggers in the house.


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> 50.. 20 ft boards?


Yep.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> That sounds about right, two of us do 50 in a day. That equals 360m2


So what is that in real numbers:whistling2:

360m2 = ________ sq ft


----------



## keke

2buckcanuck said:


> So what is that in real numbers:whistling2:
> 
> 360m2 = ________ sq ft


if I ain't wrong 360m2=1181ft


----------



## 2buckcanuck

keke said:


> if I ain't wrong 360m2=1181ft


For 2 guys/mates:blink::blink:

The world must spin slower or something down under:whistling2::jester:


----------



## gazman

keke said:


> if I ain't wrong 360m2=1181ft



Sorry Keke you are wrong. 360 m2 = 3875 square feet.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Sorry Keke you are wrong. 360 m2 = 3875 square feet.


sorry Gaz but I checked twice and 1 Meter = 3.28083989501312 Feet
check this http://www.metric-conversions.org/ http://www.calculateme.com/Length/Meters/ToFeet.htm


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> Sorry Keke you are wrong. 360 m2 = 3875 square feet.


3875 sq ft 

Looks like Gazzies world of Down Under, spins at the same speed as ours:yes:


----------



## RenoRob

keke said:


> sorry Gaz but I checked twice and 1 Meter = 3.28083989501312 Feet
> check this http://www.metric-conversions.org/ http://www.calculateme.com/Length/Meters/ToFeet.htm


yup, it's squared though.


----------



## gordie

So Gaz and Keke do you guy's work together? and thats pretty good with two guy's doing those 20' boards.

O and do you guy's get smaller sheets or do you have to cut them down?


----------



## SlimPickins

keke said:


> sorry Gaz but I checked twice and 1 Meter = 3.28083989501312 Feet
> check this http://www.metric-conversions.org/ http://www.calculateme.com/Length/Meters/ToFeet.htm


1 yard equals 3 ft., right? 1 square yard = 9 square ft. 

1 meter is approximately one yard. 360 x 9 = 3240 (just for the sake of comparison). When you start adding up large numbers, the difference between a meter and a yard becomes apparent....here, to the tune of 600 or so square feet.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Sorry Keke you are wrong. 360 m2 = 3875 square feet.


Gaz you are the MAN :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Yep.


 That would make for two very tired mates at the end of the day:yes:
Those 20 footers are a pain to move around much less put up.


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> That would make for two very tired mates at the end of the day:yes:
> Those 20 footers are a pain to move around much less put up.



While it is a fair bit of footage, dont forget our board is only 3/8 thick and we work on steel most of the time. Also we work from the bottom up on walls as we have cornice where you blokes have a top angle. We also glue, so we dont have as many screws to put in as you blokes.


----------



## gazman

gordie said:


> So Gaz and Keke do you guy's work together? and thats pretty good with two guy's doing those 20' boards.
> 
> O and do you guy's get smaller sheets or do you have to cut them down?



No Keke and I dont work together, we are about 1500 kms away from each other. 

We can get smaller sheets if we want them but for a house lot I find it easier to work from one stack of 20 footers. For the wet areas we get blue board delivered to size. We can get 8, 9, 10, 12, 14, 16, and 20 footers, in both 48 and 54 inch board. All of those measurements are approx as we use the metric system as you all know.


----------



## gordie

gazman said:


> No Keke and I dont work together, we are about 1500 kms away from each other.
> 
> We can get smaller sheets if we want them but for a house lot I find it easier to work from one stack of 20 footers. For the wet areas we get blue board delivered to size. We can get 8, 9, 10, 12, 14, 16, and 20 footers, in both 48 and 54 inch board. All of those measurements are approx as we use the metric system as you all know.



I was remembering doing a place that got only 12' board delivered and i was pissed cuz i had no 8' for stips and pieces so i was thinking you must go through that too.

but on second thought i realize you can make any size board out of those 20' so if you need 8s just cut some 12' walls and bang you got 8's i think i get it.


----------



## gazman

Yes Gordie, that's exactly how it is done. We cut our ceilings first, and that usually gives us some shorter boards to get us going.


----------



## gordie

Deezal said:


> Sounds like you are doing a Seymour pacific building.



Well you are right on with your assessment Deezal Whent to meet the site to meet the D.C. for the first time looked at the sine and low and behold Seymour pacific:thumbup:


----------



## gordie

Sounds like there building 8 more buildings out here
:blink:


----------



## keke

that's a good news Gordie.I wish you luck in getting few more jobs :thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper

Gordie they are throwing couple apartments up here In stoon and couple in Regina ..... I know the owner and he just keeps going..... Careful though if it's dryco drywall doing the drywall they are low balling people..... Also taping they aren't paying for bead just ¢.34/sqft ..... Pretty easy units though to board and tape


----------



## gordie

Toontowntaper said:


> Gordie they are throwing couple apartments up here In stoon and couple in Regina ..... I know the owner and he just keeps going..... Careful though if it's dryco drywall doing the drywall they are low balling people..... Also taping they aren't paying for bead just ¢.34/sqft ..... Pretty easy units though to board and tape



tks Toontowntaper it's a diferent drywall co It's campbell river drywall were getting low balled a bit but there real simple and i had a bad winter all contacts dried up.:furious:


----------



## hmdrywall

this one time i did 78 sheets stand up 4x8 in 3.5 hours or so. it was a hallway. yeah myself...


----------



## gordie

hmdrywall said:


> this one time i did 78 sheets stand up 4x8 in 3.5 hours or so. it was a hallway. yeah myself...



ya right sure ya did:whistling2:


----------



## Toontowntaper

hmdrywall said:


> this one time i did 78 sheets stand up 4x8 in 3.5 hours or so. it was a hallway. yeah myself...





gordie said:


> ya right sure ya did:whistling2:


Now hmdrywall did say 3.5 hrs or so. I am going with the OR SO part of that. Unless it was maybe quick tack job but still you couldn't do 78 sheets in 3.5 hrs..... Maybe it was 39 8' sheets cut in half lol


----------



## gordie

This one time I did 55 12' 54in 5/8ths all byself it was easy and then i rolled out 10,000' of tape nothin.:jester:
This thread is kind of bull crap you can wright whatever you want down I think I'm done with this one:blink:


----------



## mld

gordie said:


> This one time I did 55 12' 54in 5/8ths all byself it was easy and then i rolled out 10,000' of tape nothin.:jester:
> This thread is kind of bull crap you can wright whatever you want down I think I'm done with this one:blink:


Walls or ceilings?

Paper or mesh!?!?:jester:


----------



## hmdrywall

i just said it was a hallway, easy. yeah it was 78 sheets 4by8. i have to say that i'm fast at screwing. Seriously people, are u that slow????


----------



## hmdrywall

Toontowntaper said:


> Now hmdrywall did say 3.5 hrs or so. I am going with the OR SO part of that. Unless it was maybe quick tack job but still you couldn't do 78 sheets in 3.5 hrs..... Maybe it was 39 8' sheets cut in half lol


 lol...39 8' cut in half= 19.5 in 3.5 hours, now that's funny...


----------



## thefinisher

hmdrywall said:


> i just said it was a hallway, easy. yeah it was 78 sheets 4by8. i have to say that i'm fast at screwing. Seriously people, are u that slow????


Some people are very fast with a screw gun :yes: We have had a few guys that were extremely fast. One guy stands out in my mind though. He just had a handful of screws and he could put them in the studs as fast as you could have hit your hand in the same spots . He was probably at least 3x faster than a collated gun. Very impressive speed.


----------



## Square Foot

thefinisher said:


> Some people are very fast with a screw gun :yes: We have had a few guys that were extremely fast. One guy stands out in my mind though. He just had a handful of screws and he could put them in the studs as fast as you could have hit your hand in the same spots . He was probably at least 3x faster than a collated gun. Very impressive speed.


Was it this guy?


----------



## rckslash2010

This one time, I stood up 86 12 footers in like 9 hours, on a hallway with sound claulk and stuff. steel studs too.

I just about one the golden T-square award once.

I used to bust ass hanging rock all the time, and the only thing that i got out of it was a bad back, and a drinking proplem.


----------



## gordie

Not impressed could care less if you all stand up 1000 12' sheets i don't believe your times cause just like i can't stop the bull crap i don't need to give you that bullcrap pat on the back your lookin for

Today I'm going to finish a unit that a 5 man best boarder ever crew started.They also stood up between 180 and 190 stand ups in a hallway but did not finish the lid or staiwell's on each end.

I finished those yesterday and the moral to this story is they managed to get paid on 2/3's of there stand ups but are loosing their footage on the unit and 30% of their stand ups that will all be mine now .

Yea that's right real boarders are takin the footage and I'm still pissed they got any money at all. Boss is frantic because the developer is allowing only 6 days a floor each for board and 6 for tape.

Now it's my job "the smallest crew on site" to help him out of this bind and when i told him the only way to settle was to give me the footage. At first he was hesitant now he's asked me to lay the new policy"not new to me " to the other crews.I took great pleasure in doing that especially on a friday when they were all leaving their unfinished units for the weekend :jester:.They got tell tuesday before i jump in and clean up there mess. Doing stand ups are a no skill, big deal, brag joke, and real boarding is what job u completed how dificult was it and what can you charge for those tricky extras :yes:
Just sayin any Idiot can do stand ups and I'm sure your the fastest screw gun guy in the world "thats the grunts job you know" but I find being able to do it all good is so much more important.


----------



## gordie

Sorry i had to respond cause the #'s just keep climbing bring on the new tale.:lol:


----------



## chris

Gordie, those numbers some guys are claiming are not unrealistic. Ive seen it more times than I can count. Ive been on schools where each room has between 30 to 40 boards double layer 5/8. 2 walls 10' high hung in 1 hour ( 2guy)... no shyyeeit. Ive also seen 100 in an hour (3guy). The thread is a braggers thread and beings I personally have never hung more than 80 in a day I know for a fact that others out there are very capable. You can believe it or not, Im not lying.


----------



## moore

chris said:


> Gordie, those numbers some guys are claiming are not unrealistic. Ive seen it more times than I can count. Ive been on schools where each room has between 30 to 40 boards double layer 5/8. 2 walls 10' high hung in 1 hour ( 2guy)... no shyyeeit. Ive also seen 100 in an hour (3guy). The thread is a braggers thread and beings I personally have never hung more than 80 in a day I know for a fact that others out there are very capable. You can believe it or not, Im not lying.


 100 Boards in 1 hour? ....wait...let me pull my pants leg up..no,no..let me put my boots up on the desk...:jester: That 100 boards must have been the gravy of all gravy!!:yes:


----------



## moore

rckslash2010 said:


> This one time, I stood up 86 12 footers in like 9 hours, on a hallway with sound claulk and stuff. steel studs too.
> 
> I just about one the golden T-square award once.
> 
> I used to bust ass hanging rock all the time, and the only thing that i got out of it was a bad back, and a drinking proplem.


 I love your sig line rck..:thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> 100 Boards in 1 hour? ....wait...let me pull my pants leg up..no,no..let me put my boots up on the desk...:jester: That 100 boards must have been the gravy of all gravy!!:yes:


I have seen our hangers put up some rock but I'm not sure if they could put up 100 boards in an hour


----------



## gordie

chris said:


> Gordie, those numbers some guys are claiming are not unrealistic. Ive seen it more times than I can count. Ive been on schools where each room has between 30 to 40 boards double layer 5/8. 2 walls 10' high hung in 1 hour ( 2guy)... no shyyeeit. Ive also seen 100 in an hour (3guy). The thread is a braggers thread and beings I personally have never hung more than 80 in a day I know for a fact that others out there are very capable. You can believe it or not, Im not lying.



That's all fine Cris I here ya stand ups are easy and i used to brag about my footage way back in my exterior boarding days. 

In a school you got no lid, sprinkler's are all in the Tbar drops. you might have 4 plugs in the whole room great piece work gravy:thumbsup:.

Ever notice on those jobs it's another couple guy's who do the Tbar and drops:whistling2:.It took 5 more years of working on every other type of project to find out stand ups are just that gravy that isn't worth bragging about.


and i still don't buy 1 10' board every 1min and 55 seconds screwed roughted complete per man is real just cuz you say it is true just sayin 

Correct me if I'm wrong but each guy would be getting 33 per hour so with 1 hour of breaks that would be 231 buy quiting time so at 10 buck a sheet 2310.00$ per day :clap:where do they park there mercedes:thumbsup:

bring on the next big stand up story:bangin:


----------



## chris

I wasnt talkin standups,,,, laydown double layer.and I aint the one hangin it either. I did in fact tape it and I wont mention those numbers:whistling2:


----------



## moore

One of my G/C s said the H/O would use his own hangers..They go to church together...I said fine..after the dust settles we will go from there. 120 boards It's been 2 days and they don't even have all the lids up yet ,,2 guys with a lift:blink:? What's that ? 26 boards in two days? SAD... Today I hear there commercial hangers ...that made sense of it..these guys have never used glue before I can tell!...there using some crap screws from Lowe's I felt sorry for them and dropped of a box of good screws even though I may not even take the job..


----------



## harvv

chris said:


> I wasnt talkin standups,,,, laydown double layer.and I aint the one hangin it either. I did in fact tape it and I wont mention those numbers:whistling2:


Thats some crazy footage...maybe can see it on those long ass walls with zero cut outs, even then if they are only barely screwing the first layer.


----------



## keke

moore said:


> 100 Boards in 1 hour? ....wait...let me pull my pants leg up..no,no..let me put my boots up on the desk...:jester: That 100 boards must have been the gravy of all gravy!!:yes:


or maybe they're SUPERMEN :whistling2:


----------



## chris

The 100 in 1 hour was the shell of a medical facility. 2 long walls with 4 18' walls coming off the 2 longer walls,, I forget how high it was ( 10 or 11'). The boards were on the walls but were not all screwed, there were some small butts also that werent on. The rest of job did not go as fast, there were a bunch of smaller offices and halls and baths, and a stairway. They may have felt like bigdogs for a brief moment, but its not all easy. I believe they were paid .20. Just curious on the commercial comments Moore. Do comm. workers in your area suck? Residential workers better? Total opposite where Im at. Once you have graduated to comm. theres no need to look at a stinkin house again  it seems some guys think the quality is not as much in commercial as opposed to residential,, I find that funny:jester:


----------



## gordie

Maby in the big cities commercial is where the experienced are but in most places I've been houses are where the best local guy's will be. It took a year for me to get a house out here. And i was doing commercial the first day.

Still don't buy your #'s sorry but your still exaggerating I.M.O. But with that your also not explaining the hour's of double layer fire rating a guy has to do up at the 23' mark easy for the taper not for the boardes so much.And i seen your vid of the school you were doing good job mang you do good work .:thumbup:
I guess everyone just agreed to slow down 300% for the vid right:lol:

And i didn't see where they parked there Mercedes:blink:


----------



## chris

Im in a small town, houses arent too dificult to land the pay is just half of what comm. pays and Id have to do 6 houses to equal a typical comm. size job lets not forget the 24 closets or more in those houses. Comm. jobs require more credentials so the lowball competition cant compete. Any Tom , **** or Harriette can do a house so I prefer commercial. Custom Homes is another story:whistling2:


----------



## moore

chris said:


> The 100 in 1 hour was the shell of a medical facility. 2 long walls with 4 18' walls coming off the 2 longer walls,, I forget how high it was ( 10 or 11'). The boards were on the walls but were not all screwed, there were some small butts also that werent on. The rest of job did not go as fast, there were a bunch of smaller offices and halls and baths, and a stairway. They may have felt like bigdogs for a brief moment, but its not all easy. I believe they were paid .20. Just curious on the commercial comments Moore. Do comm. workers in your area suck? Residential workers better? Total opposite where Im at. Once you have graduated to comm. theres no need to look at a stinkin house again  it seems some guys think the quality is not as much in commercial as opposed to residential,, I find that funny:jester:


 I'm no stranger to commercial work chris. Theres good hangers and bad hangers in any field ..The hangers from the pics above are green..as I and you can tell.


----------



## gordie

chris said:


> Im in a small town, houses arent too dificult to land the pay is just half of what comm. pays and Id have to do 6 houses to equal a typical comm. size job lets not forget the 24 closets or more in those houses. Comm. jobs require more credentials so the lowball competition cant compete. Any Tom , **** or Harriette can do a house so I prefer commercial. Custom Homes is another story:whistling2:



I here ya there Cris comm contracts are only for the serious companies there is a lot a co needs to take on with comm work money,insurance,work force,and what ever else.

But I'm not at that level mang I just sub from pretty much all the companies big and small. I do quite a bit of comm In the summer i won't touch it out here in the winter. I'm a steel stud guy too I just hate the weather and crazy heights crap . That is a whole other thread. The money can be good though i hear you but as a sub if houses are in demand we just get the rate that the co's are payin and it's nice to have a house with heat and space.


----------



## harvv

chris said:


> lets not forget the 24 closets or more in those houses.


Just did a small basement job. 2 small rooms and 11 closets


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> lets not forget the 24 closets or more in those houses


Actually there is money in closets:yes:

Whats more easy to finish, long exposed walls, or closets. Long exposed walls have lots of joints, butts and screws to do, well closets are all angle tapes......

Something to think about


----------



## gordie

2buckcanuck said:


> Actually there is money in closets:yes:
> 
> Whats more easy to finish, long exposed walls, or closets. Long exposed walls have lots of joints, butts and screws to do, well closets are all angle tapes......
> 
> Something to think about


I don't konw 2 Buck just did a 8 plex they had closet inserts so no board no tape us and the tapers liked them :yes:


----------



## mld

2buckcanuck said:


> Actually there is money in closets:yes:
> 
> Whats more easy to finish, long exposed walls, or closets. Long exposed walls have lots of joints, butts and screws to do, well closets are all angle tapes......
> 
> Something to think about


Not to mention nobody is going to ask "are you going to level 5 this closet?":thumbup:


----------



## moore

gordie said:


> I don't konw 2 Buck just did a 8 plex they had closet inserts so no board no tape us and the tapers liked them :yes:


 I hate you


----------



## ubcguy89

moore said:


> I'm no stranger to commercial work chris. Theres good hangers and bad hangers in any field ..The hangers from the pics above are green..as I and you can tell.


commercial or redidential, if you consider yourself a professional hanger your board should not look like that. I do not always strips sheets, but on lids I always do, you should never miss a joist. I hang commercial, and you should gain certain skills hanging alot of board. just my $.02


----------



## mudslingr

If only your country put as much effort into making quality products as you do making various accounts, we might be interested.


----------



## Brian S

Bit late on this one, my best day when I was boarding houses was 58 ( on my own)
This was walls and ceilings, ground and first floor, and I had to load the board in.
This was on timber stud, cut out switches and sockets
That was around 15 yrs ago, never done it again ( not that I wanted to)
Only did it because it was 1 hr plus drive away and didnt want to drive back there for 15/18 sheets

These days I'm doing refurbs on school kitchens and dining rooms, some studwork some boarding and skimming (plastering) hygiene clad , and suspended ceilings, some carpentry oh and a bit of painting, now and again.


----------



## SlimPickins

chris said:


> The 100 in 1 hour was the shell of a medical facility. 2 long walls with 4 18' walls coming off the 2 longer walls,, I forget how high it was ( 10 or 11'). The boards were on the walls but were not all screwed, there were some small butts also that werent on. The rest of job did not go as fast, there were a bunch of smaller offices and halls and baths, and a stairway. They may have felt like bigdogs for a brief moment, but its not all easy. I believe they were paid .20. Just curious on the commercial comments Moore. Do comm. workers in your area suck? Residential workers better? Total opposite where Im at. Once you have graduated to comm. theres no need to look at a stinkin house again  it seems some guys think the quality is not as much in commercial as opposed to residential,, I find that funny:jester:


Let me get this straight.....3 men, 100 sheets, 1 hour?

That's 33 sheets per man, in an hour. That's one sheet every 109 seconds, or just over a minute and a half. 

Wow.....I really suck. And I've never had an 80 sheet day. Never. Boohoo for me!


----------



## gordie

You don't suck Slim those # are bull crap I do this job everyday I'm not the best by any means but i do know what can and can't be done your math tells the goods.


----------



## chris

Gordie, how long does it take you to pick up a sheet, walk 10 or 20', place on wall while 2 others tack???


----------



## Deezal

Maybe and that's a big fat old huge maybe. Of the sheets where just tacked up and incomplete and obviously the frameing must have been good because no way you would of even had time to cut the sheets


----------



## sdrdrywall

I only hung rock the first 10 years the company i worked for did 99%residential and 80 sheets a day was expected per 2 man teams. Of course not high work just standrrd stuff


----------



## Deezal

Most production I've ever seen or been part of was just over a thousand ft2 in a little over an hour, hour and 15 tops. Me and my buddy did this once plugging up 12s of half inch abuse board on steel, no cuts nothing just stand and go. Also was able to do this recently on 20ft high demiseing wall in a home sense. Same idea 12s of 5/8 right up ( lay down this time) no cuts nothing. Total production for. A day though never more than 3500-4500fy2


----------



## Deezal

And that's a 12 ft sheet put up every 3-4 mins to compare with slims math on Chris' numbers of just over a minute.


----------



## gordie

:drink:Cris your boarders probably did bang up those boards fast Ive done many steal double layer 5/8's commercial walls and the 1'st 3 rows go fast .:yes: 

Still think your off on your times.:jester: 
:drink: Don't care really because hey we can say anything on here i just like to say things that hold real meaning like getting 1000 to 1200 per man complete no matter what your boarding eg. houses,commercial,condos so your not done until the utility rooms and stairwells are done bro .:drink:

well gonna have another beer


----------



## Deezal

gordie said:


> :drink:Cris your boarders probably did bang up those boards fast Ive done many steal double layer 5/8's commercial walls and the 1'st 3 rows go fast .:yes:
> 
> Still think your off on your times.:jester:
> :drink: Don't care really because hey we can say anything on here i just like to say things that hold real meaning like getting 1000 to 1200 per man complete no matter what your boarding eg. houses,commercial,condos so your not done until the utility rooms and stairwells are done bro .:drink:
> 
> well gonna have another beer


Think you got it dead to rights there gordie. When I just said 1000 ft in just over an hour it was exactly that, first 3 rows on double layer (happend on stand ups too but that's stand ups.... Too easy)


----------



## Groundzero2121

I spent 6 years doing residential in Pittsburgh and the last 3 doing commercial in Pittsburgh. I would definitely say the better hangers/finishers are in residential work, not that the commercial guys are bad but its just completely different work. In commercial it's just stand ups most of the time. They are very slow on lids or any kind of work with alot of cuts or angles. I would love to stick one in a residential stairway and see how long it takes and how ugly it looks.


----------



## Deezal

Groundzero2121 said:


> I spent 6 years doing residential in Pittsburgh and the last 3 doing commercial in Pittsburgh. I would definitely say the better hangers/finishers are in residential work, not that the commercial guys are bad but its just completely different work. In commercial it's just stand ups most of the time. They are very slow on lids or any kind of work with alot of cuts or angles. I would love to stick one in a residential stairway and see how long it takes and how ugly it looks.


I agree with this for the most part, fortunately for me I started off in post and beam/vaulted houses on a ski resort for the first 3 years so I've got the best of both worlds going on. I find there's alot more money in commercial though my rates only go up a few cents from a double layer demising wall to a vaulted house so obviously it makes for a lot more coin gettin put in the pocket. Wish I could do angles and intricate work all day long but as I say it just doesn't pay


----------



## Groundzero2121

Ya I can agree with you on that. I make almost twice as much now when I include benefits


----------

